# 1st Colonoscopy--Propofol



## 18588 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a colonoscopy scheduled Monday. Dr. said they will use propofol for sedation. Can anyone tell me their experience with propofol? Are you totally asleep or just groggy? Stressing about test is definitely not helping IBS symptoms.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had propofol for some of my scopes. It was a breeze. I felt absolutely nothing and woke up extremely happy. Propofol is a general anethesia but the amount given for a scope is so little that you are only slightly under. I have had the sedative versid for my 1st scope and it didnt work, rather I had the opposite reaction to it(called a paradoxyl reaction=the opposite from what is expected), They wont do scopes on me unless I have a light general.Usually you need to have it administered and watched over by an anethesiologist. I was at a hospital facility (where my husband is an RN in the OR)and the test was booked w/anethesia (propofol). One of the side effects from it is being happy, I woke up with a big smile on my face and loved everyone. I hugged every Dr in the room







. It also made me very horney which my husband thought was great.IMO its the ONLY way to go. You will be pleased I'm sure.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I've had 4 colonoscopies and all were fine, haven't a clue what they gave me but I was out every time. Felt good. And felt wonderful after, all cleaned out, much improved. I think I'm going to have to find out what I can do to clean myself out once a year from now on.The worst part of the whole thing is the night before, the prep.For that, I had Miralax (no taste at all) with 2 Duclolax tablets, and itdidn't taste like the usual toilet cleaner preps too many GIs still give to too many.Good to get some Tuck's Medicated Wipes (or similar) and some soft Kleenixtissues instead of toilet paper and pat gently with each bmAlso good idea to eat less for a few days before and the night before.The less there is there is better, faster it is over.O


----------



## 19600 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,I had my 2nd. colonoscopy in Aug. This time I had propofol, administered by an anesthesiologist. Wow, it was incredible. Best sleep I had in months. Woke up refreshed, happy and absolutely no aftereffects. I was in and out of the endoscopy suite in about 1 hour.Sadly, I didn't wake up feeling horny..







, but it was just wonderful. I too, had the Miralax/ducolax prep and it was a breeze as well. Ate less for a few days before, and prep day was pretty easy. I would have a scope done every week, just to have the sleep.. It will be great. Enjoy... Ginger


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

The prep the night before is definately the worst part of the whole thing. My prep was the fleet phos-something, it made me want to gag, but it worked.I also had propofol as a pre-op medication when I had surgery. The anethesiologist was a friend and I felt great, got a wonderful buzz before they gave me the other things (for major surgery).


----------



## 18588 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks to all for the great encouragement and info. I have to drink two of the fleet phosphos. Dr. said I can mix it with sprite or something.. Glad to hear the great results with propofol. I am horrified of waking up during the procedure. Nurse anesthesis to give sedation.


----------

